# my kitten has a 104 temp!:( help!



## kelseyandboobesta (Oct 22, 2012)

My baby girl was home bred, and is the best. Recently, I took her to the emergency vet because she wasn't acting like herself! She kept licking her lips, wouldn't cuddle, barley touched her food, she was shaking and couldn't walk. The vet said it could be some sort of virus that just had to run its course. She had a 104 fever for over 24 hours now and i am just so scared :'(. shes at the vet for the second night now and her temp is staying the same. she was negative for feline leukemia and feline aids, so they think its a virus. i have to take her home tomorrow, im just praying her fever breaks. what should i do? :'( please help


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 19, 2012)

Did the vet give her antibiotics? 
I would just make sure she gets a lot of fluids, and as much food as she will eat. I hope she feels better soon, what a scary experience!


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 19, 2012)

Did the vet give her any antibiotics to try and bring the fever down? I would make sure she gets plenty of fluids - use a syringe if you have to - and try to get her to eat something. I hope she feels better soon!


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

You could call the vet and see if they have some sort of kitty equivalent of tylenol to bring down the fever. I know if a cat is too cold, you warm it up, but I'm not sure if you should put her with something cold :-/


----------



## kelseyandboobesta (Oct 22, 2012)

Boobesta has been in the emergency vet for 48 hours. Resisting the urge to call them every five minutes with an update on her temperature. This morning the doctor/vet called me telling me her fever dropped to a 102.7!!!!! Its still high, but close to normal range!!! I will keep everyone whos interested updated on my little boo. please pray for her, she is my sunshine.


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

((hugs)) So sorry to hear you're going through this. I don't have any advice to offer, but I want you to know that I'll be thinking of you and your kitty and hoping she gets better soon.


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Prayers sent and paws crossed for a speedy recovery *hugs*


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm glad she's doing better!


----------



## kelseyandboobesta (Oct 22, 2012)

Thank you all so much for the love and prayers via internet. Im so happy to inform you all, that Boobesta is back to her amazing self!!! <3
She still feels warm but shes eating, drinking, playing, grooming, etc. Shes doing so well. When I took her home, the vet gave me stuff for infections(which was odd considering they didnt know what was wrong with her...) and when I asked for stuff for pain they gave me this stuff called Burpinex. I looked some stuff up online about it and I dont feel comfortable giving it to her. Has anyone had any experiences with this stuff?


----------



## Jenino (Oct 25, 2012)

My cat recently had a fever as well, but after a vet visit and antibiotics he is well and back to normal, hope your cat gets better~


----------

